# 4k Monitor geht aus, wenn er über DisplayPort angeschlossen ist



## Scheppert (7. Juli 2014)

*4k Monitor geht aus, wenn er über DisplayPort angeschlossen ist*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe in der SuFu oder im Internet nicht wirklich was gefunden.

Ich nutze seit über einem Monat 2 Samsung U28D590 Monitore. Da meine GPU nur 1 DiplayPort Anschluss hat, an welchem mein Primärmonitor angeschlossen ist, ist mein Sekundärmonitor über HDMI angeschlossen. 
Mein Problem ist, dass sich mein Primärmonitor ausschaltet, wenn ich mein PC mal über die Nacht anlasse. Damit meine ich, dass wenn meine Monitore nach 1std ausgehen und ich dann die Maus bewege, oder eine Taste drücke, nur mein Sekundärmonitor angeht. Der Primärmonitor bleibt aus. Um ihn wieder einzuschalten, muss ich entweder kurz den Stromstecker oder den DiplayPort-Stecker rausziehen. Energiesparmodus oder auto Aus sind beim Monitor oder bei Windows deaktiviert. Die Monitorausschaltzeit will ich aber nicht auf Niemals setzen, da es schon nervt, wenn die ganze Zeit die Monitore an sind. Ein Freund von mir hat den selben Monitor einmal. Auch der ist über DiplayPort angeschlossen. Bei ihm bleibt der Monitor nur manchmal aus, bei den selben Einstellungen, die ich auch habe. Ich hatte vorher bei der selben GPU 2 FHD Monitore, die beide über DVI angeschlossen waren. Bei denen gab es keine Probleme, weswegen ich denke, dass es an DiplayPort liegt.

Was auch noch zu erwähnen ist: Wenn ich mein PC hochfahre, bleibt mein Primärmonitor aus, bis das Anmeldebild kommt. Alle Anzeigen beim Hochfahren werden auf dem Sekundärmonitor angezeit, aus das BIOS. Das stört mich nicht besonders, da ich nicht viel im BIOS mache und sobald ich mich anmelden kann ist mein Primärmonitor an. Aber wenn möglich, würde ich das auch ändern.

So mein Rig:
Windows 8.1
i7-4770K (momentan nicht oc)
Inno3D GTX 780Ti iChill
32GB RAM von Avexir
Asus Maximus VI Formula Mainboard
Super Flower 1000 Watt Netzteil

Der Rest ist nicht wichtig, denke ich.


MfG
Scheppert


----------



## Quade3 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4k Monitor geht aus, wenn er über DisplayPort angeschlossen ist*

Hab das selbe Problem mit meinem 21:9 Asus monitor unter Displayport.... hab auf DVI gewechselt und seit dem keine derartigen Probleme mehr. Leider bist du aber bei 4k auf Displayport angewiesen


----------



## Cross-Flow (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4k Monitor geht aus, wenn er über DisplayPort angeschlossen ist*

Müssen denn beide Monitor an die Geforce dran ? Ansonsten einen per DP an deine GraKa und der andere per DP an die iGPU. Ist das ne Idee ?


----------



## Scheppert (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4k Monitor geht aus, wenn er über DisplayPort angeschlossen ist*

@Quade3: DisplayPort ist nicht zwangläufig nötig bei UHD. HDMI ist auch UHD fähig, aber nur mit 30Hz. Da der Samsung aber 60Hz bei UHD unterstützt und ich auch auf dem Monitor auch mal zocke (ist nicht der beste Monitor zum Zocken, aber es geht), muss ich meinen Primärmonitor über DP anschließen. Der Unterschied zu meinem Sekundärmonitor, der über HDMI angeschlossen ist und somit nur mit 30Hz läuft, ist schon spürbar. Selbst das Arbeiten unter Windows läuft bei 60Hz wesentlich besser als bei 30Hz.

@Cross-Flow: Ist das ohne weiteres möglich oder muss ich irgendwas im BIOS einstellen? Bin momentan nicht zu Hause und kann es nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4k Monitor geht aus, wenn er über DisplayPort angeschlossen ist*

Liegt wohl an nvidia und DP. Habe das bei mir auch selten mal.


----------



## Cross-Flow (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: 4k Monitor geht aus, wenn er über DisplayPort angeschlossen ist*

IPG anmachen, Treiber installieren und ab dafür ...


----------



## Cross-Flow (9. Juli 2014)

Und was kam bei raus?


----------

